# Master Ink 12 sided, 9 1/2 by 4 1/2 any info



## SIMPKINS (Jul 30, 2017)

Any info about this master ink


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 30, 2017)

Looks to be a graphite pontil. English in origin??
Nice bottle.


----------



## SIMPKINS (Jul 30, 2017)

Not sure, can't find any info about it. Hoping someone may point me in the right direction.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 31, 2017)

That is a VERY nice piece, can't tell you anything else but an ink specialist should be excited to see it.
Jim S.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm away from Covill and Faulkner 2nd, but am sure this beauty is in both.  DEFINITELY American, circa 1840s - 1850s, and considered one of the best unembossed inks out there.   I'm not aware of one with a label so I don't think there is any definite attribution to any particular ink retailer.    I'd say the fluted shoulders remind me of E. Waters, Troy embossed inks.  Can't say for sure it's him.  shape and period are about right though.

I haven't seen one sell in recent memory.   It would be an in excess of thousand dollar bottle if mint.   If you are looking to sell, you should talk to one of the major bottle dealers.   Heckler, or Glassworks or American Bottle Auctions would love to have something like this in an auction.

Jim G


----------



## SIMPKINS (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for all the info, it doesn't have any digs, chips or scratches. It did have a little bit of label on it , took picture of it when it was found. It wasn't dug so it doesn't have any issues.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice deep olive. Great find SIMPKINS


----------



## sandchip (Jul 31, 2017)

That one is as good as it gets, but the story on how it was found would make it even better!


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 31, 2017)

SIMPKINS said:


> Thanks for all the info, it doesn't have any digs, chips or scratches. It did have a little bit of label on it , took picture of it when it was found. It wasn't dug so it doesn't have any issues. View attachment 179132View attachment 179133



Did someone take that label off?  If so pity. It's in Covill figures 780 and 781. Faulkner 2nd has an aqua without pour spout on page 152. A great ink bottle you have there!


----------



## SIMPKINS (Jul 31, 2017)

Wrapped it up to get home, lost the top left and center through the name. Found a gallon size, this one must be a half gallon? Can't find Faulkner 2nd, did find covill online.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's Ed and Lucy Faulkner's website, with some great ink articles.  http://www.bottlegeezer.com/featured-inks.html

Apparently their 2nd edition is out of print due to printing costs.   Damn shame.   They aren't the catalogue of ink bottles that Covill is but they are color, with a LOT of research on ink manufacturer's and sellers and they cover much more mid-western and western stuff than Bill Covill did. Mr. Covill was New England and his book is from back in the 60s before the internet and the expansion of bottle collecting outside of confined areas.

Again, GREAT ink.  One of the highest end inks I've seen on here in a long time.   Sadly, beyond my collecting budget, otherwise I'd be begging...m  LOL

Jim G


----------



## sandchip (Aug 5, 2017)

What are your plans for it?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 5, 2017)

saratogadriver said:


> I haven't seen one sell in recent memory.   It would be an in excess of thousand dollar bottle if mint.   If you are looking to sell, you should talk to one of the major bottle dealers.   Heckler, or Glassworks or American Bottle Auctions would love to have something like this in an auction.
> 
> Jim G



Don't forget John Pastor's American Glass Gallery.  I would have a problem recommending ABA as a result of less than favorable personal experiences in the past.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 8, 2017)

What a bottle!  With some work I am sure someone could track down the manufacturer that used this particular bottle given the label fragment.  It seems like it possibly read "Premium/Book Ink No.??/Made By/Wm. McPar???/Chemist/West 17th St., 4th door/from Baldwin St.".  If you could figure out where there was a city that had a Baldwin St. and a West 17th St. that intersected in the 1850's, I think nailing down the full name of the fellow would be easy.  Was the bottle found in Virginia?


----------



## SIMPKINS (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes it was found in Virginia but I don't think it was from here. Didn't have much luck with any of the info but I'm sure it can be narrowed down.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 9, 2017)

Most likely a Connecticut glasshouse bottle, or NH.    Old New England glass in all likelihood.   

Neither Philly nor NY NY seem to have a Baldwin and 17th intersecting.  

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah...I looked at the big cities in the NE going all the way down to Baltimore and didn't have much luck.  I suspect the problem is that one or the other of the streets has been renamed, so you would have to go back to the old maps.  Knowing what the letter was after the "r" in McPar would help....I would have expected it to be a T but in the photo the little bit that it there almost looks like something else.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 9, 2017)

I just discovered your bottle, not the same exact one, it's minus the label, in the Watt White collection catalog from 1996 - 97. It's lot #49 which sold for $1500. There is no information other than it's rare and probably made in New York or New England. Great bottle.
Jim S.


----------

